# New Uber Rate Card - Beginning 6/822



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

The new rate card came out and replaced the .55 surcharge and after doing some remedial math using my average drives etc., I myself will be losing about 3.00-5.00 per day that I drive. Uber is really doing permanent damage to their brand and causing more drivers to flee. Gas just went up another 9-11 cents here this week so this is a death blow to us here in Phoenix. What really sucks is gas is .80 a gallon less in Flagstaff but they are making 1.01 a mile compared to us. Looks like I’m goi g to have to give this up.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

What were your rates?


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

Boca Ratman said:


> What were your rates?


.05 less than now per mile.. just wholly unsustainable


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Shit drivers here are making $0.60 a mile.


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

Daisey77 said:


> Shit drivers here are making $0.60 a mile.


Where is “here”?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Shit drivers here are making $0.60 a mile.


Damn, profitable food drivers normally decline any offer less than two dollars per mile.

Actually, we gotta average over four dollars per mile per offer during a day to meet the two miles per dollars from driveway until return goal.

Unless pax drivers have private books, I am clueless as to how you make a profit.

Yes, I am clueless. It has been pointed out to me many, many times. Especially on UP.net.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

101Uber said:


> Where is “here”?


Denver


Judge and Jury said:


> Damn, profitable food drivers normally decline any offer less than two dollars per mile.
> 
> Actually, we gotta average over four dollars per mile per offer during a day to meet the two miles per dollars from driveway until return goal.
> 
> ...


Well I don't drive Uber X or basic Lyft. I drive XL but yeah, there is literally no way for them to turn profit. I barely turn profit on XL.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> Denver
> 
> Well I don't drive Uber X or basic Lyft. I drive XL but yeah, there is literally no way for them to turn profit. I barely turn profit on XL.


Maybe down size your vehicle and switch to Door Dash.

Your gross revenues may decrease but your profitability will probably rise.

If you use an Android phone, the amount of information provided is phenomenal.

Lotta quirks involved in being profitable in food delivery, but I am sure it is the same in pax delivery.

The greatest benefits now for food delivery are:

Use of a smaller vehicle with better mpg, and

There is never more than one drunk in the vehicle.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Judge and Jury said:


> There is never more than one drunk in the vehicle.


😂🤣
Facts


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

101Uber said:


> .05 less than now per mile.. just wholly unsustainable


In the last 5 years Uber and Lyft pay cuts have usually involved decreasing the mileage rates while increasing per minute rates to a lesser extent which ends up being a pay cut for most drivers.

Can you post a screenshot of your old rate card so we can compare the before and after pay rates?

I checked the Uber Fare Estimator and Phoenix has different prices depending on what area the ride originates. Can you provide the name of a couple of streets in your region so I can look up the pax prices?


----------



## Paul Vincent (Jan 15, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> In the last 5 years Uber and Lyft pay cuts have usually involved decreasing the mileage rates while increasing per minute rates to a lesser extent which ends up being a pay cut for most drivers.
> 
> Can you post a screenshot of your old rate card so we can compare the before and after pay rates?
> 
> I checked the Uber Fare Estimator and Phoenix has different prices depending on what area the ride originates. Can you provide the name of a couple of streets in your region so I can look up the pax prices?


When I was visiting Phoenix I made a wrong turn and ended up on meth lab road after passing crack central.


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

Paul Vincent said:


> When I was visiting Phoenix I made a wrong turn and ended part up on meth lab road after passing crack central.


That was right after you passed up cocaine Ave, just past heroine Blvd on the west side of the 17…


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

101Uber said:


> That was right after you passed up cocaine Ave, just past heroine Blvd on the west side of the 17…


So,

You live in Phoenix?


----------



## 101Uber (May 18, 2021)

Judge and Jury said:


> So,
> 
> You live in Phoenix?


All day, err day


----------



## Ripitbaby (Aug 7, 2015)

Minimum pay out in the DFW AREA was 4.20 before the new rate and gas surcharge. Now with the gas surcharge payout minimum is 4.44 if you take away the.55 that’s 3.89 less than the minimum prior to the change. Uber is cheating drivers daily.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ripitbaby said:


> Minimum pay out in the DFW AREA was 4.20 before the new rate and gas surcharge. Now with the gas surcharge payout minimum is 4.44 if you take away the.55 that’s 3.89 less than the minimum prior to the change. Uber is cheating drivers daily.


$4.20 minimum payout? What service level, Uber Black?


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

If they couldn’t get drivers…go out of business or raise the rates
See what happens 
My guess
Suckers take the rides


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I don’t feel so bad about my rural area now.

Paid to you
Fare
$4.62

Base
$0.72
Distance
1.65 mile × $0.79/mile (rounding applied)
$1.30
Minimum Fare Supplement
$1.44
Time
5.5 minute × $0.11/minute (rounding applied)
$0.61
Temporary Fuel Surcharge
$0.55


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> $4.20 minimum payout? What service level, Uber Black?


Minimum here is $4.62 including the fuel surcharge and that’s UberX


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> So,
> 
> You live in Phoenix?


I live on the west side in Peoria. Its all I know born an raised. I did ok last week. I actually ended my week at $1350


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

101Uber said:


> That was right after you passed up cocaine Ave, just past heroine Blvd on the west side of the 17…


Very hard too find good caine in PHX


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

101Uber said:


> The new rate card came out and replaced the .55 surcharge and after doing some remedial math using my average drives etc., I myself will be losing about 3.00-5.00 per day that I drive. Uber is really doing permanent damage to their brand and causing more drivers to flee. Gas just went up another 9-11 cents here this week so this is a death blow to us here in Phoenix. What really sucks is gas is .80 a gallon less in Flagstaff but they are making 1.01 a mile compared to us. Looks like I’m goi g to have to give this up.
> View attachment 661532
> 
> View attachment 661533


Their way of saying prepare thy ass for more raping. Uber bleeded too much and is here to feast now. Many drivers will become impoverished


----------



## marius.noah (7 mo ago)

profitable food drivers normally decline any offer less than two dollars per mile.





Nox Vidmate VLC​


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

At least you guys have a rate card. Here they dropped that in favor of up front pricing. I have no idea of what goes into their calculation

recently I had a XL, 1.5 mile ride ride, less than 2 miles and 7 minutes that paid $30 So $15/mile and a X, . 150 mile 2 hour ride that paid $99

It makes no sense


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I have no idea of what goes into their calculation


They go into excruciating detail here. Please be seated to read this long and detailed explanation:



> The fares you see will not be based on fixed time and distance rates alone. Instead, upfront fares can be *based on several factors*: some you know well, like base fare and time and distance rates, and some are new, like real-time demand at the destination.





https://www.uber.com/blog/san-antonio/2022-upfront-fares/



You're welcome!


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I have no idea of what goes into their calculation


Actually, only the developers know. They don't even tell Dara. Well, whenever Dara asks the developers how it works, they just whip out their Magic 8 Balls!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> They go into excruciating detail here. Please be seated to read this long and detailed explanation:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, thanks, Ive seen that explanation. before,,, Doesnt say much does it?

I had a 8 mile 23 min ride on Ft Myers Beach that paid $30 and 2 hours earlier also on the Beach, a 6 mile 13 min ride that paid $6 Makes no sense to me


----------



## AFRET_73 (May 21, 2019)

Did you bring it up to customer service? If so, what did they say?


----------

